# Late ovulation with clomid + pregnyl shot



## Rebecca1991 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I am currently on cycle 3 of clomid. i went for my day 10 scan and was old that i had no follicles and that this round had been unsuccessful. i went back yesterday for a follow up scan CD20 to be told that i have a mature follicle on each ovary 22mm on my left and 20mm on my right, my consultant gave me a pregnyl shot to make my lh surge and i believe i ovulated today, which is CD21.

have any of you been in a similar situation? Ive read that chances of conception when ovulation occurs after CD21 decrease significantly, would i fall in to this category? also how long does pregnyl stay in our systems for? I'm scared I'm going to test to early and be disheartened by a false positive.

thanks in advance. baby dust to all.

xx


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, I ovulated on CD23 last month on my first cycle of clomid and I am pregnant. It can happen. Best of luck xx


----------

